# "In The Palace Garden" - Prokofiev Style



## Jorgakis (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello everybody,

here is a new piece, heavily inspired by Prokofiev's 5th symphony, which is my favourite at the moment. I had to write something that reminds me of the 4th movement(and some romeo and juliet) because it's too cool. 
Still not a very relaxing composition but I hope it's not that disturbing as my last one...:D



Jorgo


----------



## Cătălin Popescu (Mar 4, 2017)

Prokofiev's melodies, while being twisted, they are clear and robust.
Now let's focus on that clarinet motif in the beginning. It's the opening statement. I really can't pin down that melody, it's late, out of time and random to my ears. Then, when moving to the B part of the motif, the clarinet abruptly stops playing, only to be taken over by the bassoon, who's playing something staccato, but otherwise unrelated.
You nailed the Prokofiev sound with samples, which is really remarkable on it's own. I wish the content, the melodies would be better structured, better executed.
Let me remind you that Prokofiev's first symphony is called the "Classical". While his vocabulary in later works is more "twisted" in later works, it's still classically solid. Hope this helps.


----------



## handz (Mar 4, 2017)

Jorgakis said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> here is a new piece, heavily inspired by Prokofiev's 5th symphony, which is my favourite at the moment. I had to write something that reminds me of the 4th movement(and some romeo and juliet) because it's too cool.
> Still not a very relaxing composition but I hope it's not that disturbing as my last one...:D
> ...



WOW, what libs are those? Sounds really really live, amazing! As for the compo - you nailed Prokofievs style very well, I have enjoyed listening but it would definitely need more focus in some places, some changes and thematic developement is bit harsh. thanks for posting.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Mar 4, 2017)

Very worthwhile piece of music. The sound is excellent. I don't mean to be negative about anyone's music, but compared to a lot of trailer trash out there, this is wonderful.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 4, 2017)

Enjoyed this very much and great sound. I think this is a good example of how a composer could have inspired you to be creative and crafted your own composition, and it is a wonderful work, congrats!


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 4, 2017)

Terrific piece. Love the writing. I don't even care what samples you used. It's just great music.


----------



## KEnK (Mar 4, 2017)

What a Great Piece!
Impressed w/ both the writing as well as the midi/mixing aspect.
You're an expert craftsman.
Thanks for posting something so good.


----------



## rlw (Mar 4, 2017)

Hurray, great craftsmanship. I look forward to hearing more of you. Your interpretation of style with your personnel expression is refreshing. I also loved the woodwind samples. I need some of those. Since your work is of such high Quality I will share my reflection on what was not perfect. There were a few ocassions where you got the dreaded "organ effect".

I will watch for more of your work.


----------



## Jorgakis (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow, sorry guys for replying late, I didn't realise there where so many replies. (And after my last track I was kind of afraid reading the feedback to be honest...)

@Cătălin Popescu 
The first time the idea is presented I interrupted it because I wanted to create more of an intro effect for the first time. The second time it is presented in its full "form". But yeah still battleing the unclearness in my ideas. Nevertheless I thought I was doing better in this piece...the bassoon sounds off I agree...it's too far away too, I don't really know why the rest of the ww sounds more close up.

And yes prokofievs ideas are weird and catchy at the same time. That's what I admire. But sometimes I have the feeling that even his ideas need some 4 time hearing (like symphony 6 , 1st mvmt). But thats just my reception...

But thanks for your comment , it shows that there is still much work to do

@handz 
Thanks for the comment, the samples are:
CSS Strings
BWW Main lib+soloist 1 (recently bought it, expensive but great oboe)
VSL SE WW (filling out the remaining contrabasson and bass clarinet I don't own with BWW)
EW Hollywood Brass Diamond
EW Hollywood Perc
EW Hollywood Strings (just for some legato divisi, but I use the full section because close mic divisi is not really helpful to me. And even if the sections are that big, you can't hear it anyways)
Metropolis Ark 1 Brass only
The Grandeur Kontakt Piano
Spaces Reverb and Lexicon but I'm changing to cubase's revelation because it somehow is more light:DD

@Paul T McGraw Thank you very much, that was very very kind!

@Guy Bacos Omg it's Guy Bacos. Sorry that was my initial thought, always loved the vsl demos haha:D! Thanks very much, really means a lot!

@dcoscina Thanks dcoscina, I hope it would work with a real orchestra too. But the samples are doing really well pushing the composition. There are so many great libs out there. 

@KEnK Appreciate! I hope some day I will be an expert...

@rlw Thank you Rod. WW are listed above. Yeah there are definitely some midi problems in some occations, still trying to tune down some heaviness in the future. But I mainly try to focuse on the composition. 
Glad you will be following the upcoming stuff, just writing a spartacus khachaturian-like adagio that I hope can lift up the level of the preceding compositions.


----------

